# Game 5: San Antonio Spurs vs Miami Heat [11-07-2008]



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*November 7th, 2008
7:00PM CT*

*TV: ESPN
Radio: 1200,1350*














*VS*


















*San Antonio Spurs*






































*Mason-Parker-Thomas-Duncan-Bowen

Injury Report:
Ginobili*





*Miami Heat *






































*Wade-Chalmers-Haslem-Beasley-Marion*

*Injury Report:
Jones, Magloire*​


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Bonner...at SG?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

And yeah I'll probably miss this one finna head out


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

And it's not Minnesota Timberwolves 

I got your back on that one though


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> Bonner...at SG?


I know. It makes no sense, but that's what they had him at the other day.




TiMVP2 said:


> And it's not Minnesota Timberwolves
> 
> I got your back on that one though


I just posted it, Timmy. I'm still editing it.

For instance, Yahoo has Mason starting and Bonner on the bench. Thank God!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Heat go on an 18-0 run and Parker hobbles off to the locker room... lottery anyone?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Heat really got a break there. The ball clearly went out off of Haslem. 

After of everything that's happened tonight, you really got to commend the heart of these young guys. They managed to cut a 24 point fourth quarter deficit to 9 without Manu, Tony, and, for the most part, Timmy.

Parker's out at least 2 weeks.

So who's ganna be our lottery pick?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

what the hell, i keep missing games! i havent even seen one yet. what happened to parker?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> what the hell, i keep missing games! i havent even seen one yet. what happened to parker?


He sprained his ankle in the first quarter.


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

Either way it could be good if we end up with a high lottery pick, we are in desperate need of young talent.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

You guys can't catch a break.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

ughh this sucks! stop talking about lottery picks, it makes it seems like spurs have no more hope. it's just the beginning of the season. someone told me that the spurs traded for their first round pick anyway. so if that's true then it wouldn't matter...


i still feel like they can pull it together by the end of the season and still be a contender.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

XxMia_9xX said:


> someone told me that the spurs traded for their first round pick anyway. so if that's true then it wouldn't matter...


It's lottery protected.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Aw man


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

thaKEAF said:


> You guys can't catch a break.


You can say that again :azdaja:

Our only win was in double overtime with 3 career performances.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

^ You forgot to add the part about being against Minnesota.. :biggrin:

If anyone hasn't heard the update -



> Spurs point guard Tony Parker will miss four weeks of action with a sprained left ankle.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

hmm ouch! parker out for four weeks? so manu and him will probably be back around the same time. the spurs needs to win some games. then once both are back hopefully everyone will play well together quickly and go back to their usual game.


----------

